# Chicken in Mushroom Sauce Recipes!



## m00nwater (Sep 25, 2007)

I did a search on the forums and I found a few, but not exactly what I was looking for.

My friend Eric makes this great chicken in a mushroom sauce, and I have been bound a determined to find a recipe for it. I also ate a similar dish at a wedding. I think the one at the wedding had mushroom soup in it, but the one my friend Eric made had fresh mushrooms. I believe he mentioned there was also cheese in his, but I am not certain. The dishes both tasted very similar, so I know that if I find a path to one, I will be able to work with it and make it my own.

Can anyone direct me to any threads in here, or post some ideas for me in this thread? I read some of the posts already in here, and I can assure you it does NOT have mayo in it, so I know it's not that recipe. It can be made in a slow cooker as well.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 25, 2007)

m00nwater said:


> My friend Eric makes this great chicken in a mushroom sauce, and I have been bound a determined to find a recipe for it.


 
Maybe you should just ask Eric ?????????????


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2007)

Assuming Eric will not provide his recipe, could you describe the dish is some more detail...

What type of chicken?  Bone in/skin on cut up chicken or bonless skinless breasts, or chunks or what?

Should we assume that it's a white colored sauce since you thought it had mushroom soup in it.


----------



## m00nwater (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, you guys are fast! LOL

Ya, Eric is one of those guys that doesn't necessarily FOLLOW a recipe, he just knows how to make it. I'd get a basic idea from him on how to make it, but quantities would be lacking.

Well, it basically is a cream sauce, like you suggested, Andy. I know that one of the versions did have mushroom soup and the other fresh mushrooms, but they both tasted distinctly the same, so I know the flavour and the thickness of the sauce isn't just because of using cream of mushroom soup.

The chicken used is always skinless boneless, and I have had it where teh chicken has been cut into smaller chunks.

The sauce is very thick and plentiful...so it's definitely not just a spoonful on top of the chicken. The chicken seems to be cooked within the sauce as well.

I'm wondering maybe if I could gain similar results with an alfredo type of sauce.


----------



## Turando (Sep 25, 2007)

This is how we make it: 

1) Get chicken breast (I use approximately 1/2 a kilo) and chop it up into cubes or strips. Longish strips are better in my opinion. I don't like fat cubes as much. 

2) Put a bit of olive in a pan. Add chicken to the pan and cook the chicken till it is slightly golden (so it is pretty much cooked). Add lots of garlic. I add like 4-5 cloves but that is because I love garlic but you should put a fair bit.

3) Add a medium sized onion that has been cut into long thinnish strips. Don't dice it. Saute the onions and chicken together till the onions are going soft. 

5) Add salt and pepper (I add about a 1 tsp of salt and pepper each). But you can adjust this later on if you don't put enough. 

 6) Get fresh mushrooms and slice them up (dont cut them too small or anything). Add them to the chicken. Mix it up a bit. 

 7) Add a chicken stock cube crumbled. This adds a nice flavour to the cream you add later. 

 8) Keep mixing so that the mushroom pretty much cooks and is soft.

 9) Once the chicken and mushroom looks pretty cooked add about 500ml of cream to it.

 10) Leave it to simmer for a few minutes.

11) Add a tablespoon of cornflour (that you have already mixed with cold water), add it right before you turn it off and you will see it thicken up. As that happens just turn it off. If you find it too thin add more water/cornflour mixture. 

We eat it with plain white rice and sliced up avocado.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you watch Eric cook it?  Make notes.

So many options...

The sauce could be a white (Bechamel) sauce or a cream sauce.  You can cook it on the stove top or in the oven.  

You could just dump a can of cream of mushroom soup on top of some chicken and bake it until it's cooked.


----------



## m00nwater (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm definitely going to try that recipe, Turando. I appreciate it.

Andy, I should have mentioned that Eric is more of an acquaintance and I see him only a few times every 4 or 5 months or so. Sorry. I know it sounds so easy to just ask him, but he's more of a friend of a friend. I am still going to follow the avenue of asking our mutual friend to ask him how to make it. I'm guessing I am going to have to do some of my own experimenting before i find something I like that's close to what it is.

Thanks for all your help, guys!


----------



## chave982 (Sep 25, 2007)

Turando said:


> This is how we make it:
> 
> 1) Get chicken breast (I use approximately 1/2 a kilo) and chop it up into cubes or strips. Longish strips are better in my opinion. I don't like fat cubes as much.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds delicious! However, I think I would use shallots instead of onions...they seem to work better in a recipe like that...they just kinda melt into the sauce.

Any idea how to get the same results without using a bullion cube?


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 25, 2007)

I would try something like Turando suggests.  Saute your chicken, mushrooms, onions, garlic in a skillet but there I would differ.  I would deglaze the pan, with the items still in it with a little white wine, add cream and some alouette garlic cheese, a little butter.  Cook until smooth.... season with salt and pepper to taste...


----------



## velochic (Sep 25, 2007)

chave982 said:


> Sounds delicious! However, I think I would use shallots instead of onions...they seem to work better in a recipe like that...they just kinda melt into the sauce.
> 
> Any idea how to get the same results without using a bullion cube?



You could use homemade stock or low-sodium commercial with the cornstarch for thickening instead of water.

Turando... I'm wondering about leaving the chicken in for the entire cooking process.  Doesn't it get really tough?  The general rule of thumb, AFAIK, is that you cook it and remove unless you are going to have a long-cooking (hours) stew.

Your recipe sounds similar to something my SIL makes in Turkey (the country, not *with* turkey ).  The difference is that she adds more herbs and spices (rosemary, I believe, and maybe thyme).  Nice recipe.  Thanks!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 25, 2007)

I usually just bake very simple chicken and the make mushroom gravy and poor it over the chicken before serving. I can tell you my recipe too. But it is just regulal gravy. If interested let me know.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a favorite I've been making for over 30 years now.  While it's probably not exactly what you're looking for, it seems to fit a lot of the bill - & it is absolutely delicious & easy to put together. I've served it to company with rave reviews.



*Chicken Parisienne*

*One pkge. (usually containing 2-3) bone-in, skin-on, split chicken breasts*
*One can Cream of Mushroom soup (the regular condensed version, NOT the "healthy no-fat" one)*
*1/2 to 3/4 soup-can of dry sherry*
*One can mushroom pieces, drained, OR one 8 oz. pkge. fresh button mushrooms, cleaned & sliced*
*One 8 oz. container sour cream*
*freshly ground black pepper*
*paprika*

*Preheat oven to 350.*

*In a pan large enough to hold all sauce ingredients, saute fresh mushrooms (if using) until brown & tender.  Remove from heat.  Stir in can of soup, & use soup can to measure in 1/2-3/4 can of dry sherry.  Stir to combine.  (If using canned mushrooms, just drain & combine with other ingredients in saucepan.)*

*Place chicken pieces skin-side down in greased baking dish & pour sauce mixture over (reserving saucepan to reheat sauce later).  Place in center of oven & bake for 20 minutes.  After 20 minutes, turn chicken pieces skin side up & continue to bake until done (depending on the size of the pieces, another 20-30 minutes).*

*When done, turn off oven, remove chicken pieces to a plate, & scrape sauce & juices back into the reserved saucepan.  Place chicken back into baking dish & back into turned off oven with door ajar to keep warm.*

*Meanwhile, over medium/low heat, add sour cream to sauce in saucepan & heat just until warmed through.  (Overheating or boiling will cause sour cream to curdle.  Won't affect the taste, just won't look as nice.)*

*Serve chicken with white rice - both with sauce poured over & sprinkled with a little paprika & freshly ground pepper to taste - along with plain boiled buttered baby carrots & a green salad.*


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's one that I did early this year:

Allen’s Duxelle Stuffed Baked Chicken Breasts
Yields:  8 servings

For the Duxelle:
4 – 5 large mushrooms, ~ 2 oz
¼ c chopped onions
1 t minced garlic
-or- 1 – 2 T Roasted Garlic Puree
1 T oil
Salt and pepper to taste
¼ c bread crumbs
For the Chicken:
8 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
Salt
Pepper
Garlic powder
Onion powder
Thyme
Sage
One 12 oz can Cream of Mushroom Soup
¼ c chicken stock
Oil for sautéing

	For the duxelle; in a food processor, combine the mushrooms, onions, and garlic.  Process until finely minced.  Heat a sauté pan and add the oil.  Sauté the duxelle mixture until soft, then season with salt and pepper to taste.  Off the heat, mix in the bread crumbs.
	To stuff the breasts, lay each breast out flat, and using a thin, sharp knife, slide the blade into the thickest part of the breast, making the cut lengthways, parallel to the cutting board, and not poking through the sides.  You want a long, thin, “pocket”, with the only hole being at the thick end.  Hold the breast up, so the thin part hangs down, the opening faces up, and stuff with enough of the duxelle to fill the pocket, but not to “burst the seams”.  This is easily done by hand when the mixture is cold, however, if you have a piping bag, you can pipe the warm duxelle into the chicken.
	Preheat the oven to 400°F.  Season the chicken to taste with the salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, thyme, and sage.  Heat a sauté pan with some oil.  Brown the chicken breasts, and arrange in a 9 x 13” baking pan.  Deglaze the skillet with chicken stock, then add the cream of mushroom soup.  Bring to a simmer, stirring to make the sauce smooth.  Once it’s smooth, pour the sauce over the chicken.  Cover with foil, and place in the oven.  Bake for 1 hour.
NOTE:  You need to check the temperature of the stuffing with a probe thermometer.  The stuffing needs to reach 165°F to eliminate any risk of salmonella.

You can forget the part about the duxelle.  Just slice up some fresh mushrooms, and some onions/shallots, and add a little garlic.  Once the chicken is browned, add the mushrooms, onions/shallots, and garlic.  Saute for a few minutes, then follow the directions for the sauce.  Finish the recipe as stated.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 25, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> Here's one that I did early this year:
> 
> Allen’s Duxelle Stuffed Baked Chicken Breasts
> Yields:  8 servings
> ...



That sounds great.....  although I don't think I would process the mushrooms.  I think a small dice would suffice..


----------



## Turando (Sep 27, 2007)

chave982: You could do it without a bullion cube but we like the taste with it. People I know make it without it too. 

velochic: We haven't had any issues with toughness at all (been making it in family for years now). Probably because the cooking process is very very quick. The chicken hardly takes any time to cook being in strips and mushroom and onion cooks very quickly so again very quick. I think the whole dish takes maybe 15 minutes on the stove. You just basically brown the chicken a bit so its nearly cooked and whilst the onions and mushrooms are cooking the rest of it cooks. 

moonwater: glad to have helped. It's my first time giving someone else a recipe


----------



## m00nwater (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot, everyone. I am definitely on the right track now, that's for sure. I have to try all of these!


----------

